# Sony A57



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

Is the sony a57 any good.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Yes


I'm thinking about buying it
Original owner says it's been barely used.
From the pictures it looks minty
Has a 18-70 mm and 70-300mm
For $200


----------



## jaomul (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd go for it. It's a good deal for that. Enjoy


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

jaomul said:


> I'd go for it. It's a good deal for that. Enjoy


Yeah I'm going to try to get it
I'm going to have to wait until I get paid but
That shouldn't be a problem.
I like that i could use Minolta maxxum
Lenses with it. I've always liked macro photography. So now I can try it on a better camera


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you have old Minolta Maxxum lenses already ?


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

No not yet.
But i see them quite often when I look through craigslist


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm, honestly ... I would suggest you skip it unless you can get some really great prices on Minolta lenses, and the A57 is cheap.
I have an investment into Sony/Minolta ... they make some really good stuff but it ain't for the low budget photographer. The only reason I have it is due to the legacy Minolta equipment that we had from the film days.

Honestly, there is soooooo much Canon/Nikon equipment out there that I would consider it the cheap way to go.

If you got money to spent ... then you would not be looking at an A57 ... more like an A77m2, the A99m2, or an A7something.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 22, 2017)

That kit is probably a fifth of what it cost new. Good deal if it's in good condition


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm, I seemed to have jumped the gun ... missed the post about the price of the stuff ... $200.00, hmm ... if both are Sony lenses, then it is a pretty OK deal.


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I seemed to have jumped the gun ... missed the post about the price of the stuff ... $200.00, hmm ... if both are Sony lenses, then it is a pretty OK deal.


They are both sony lenses
I was thinking about trying to find a 50mm Minolta macro lens to go along with it
Thinking probably around $50 for it
Might try to talk her down to $150
So I would only have 200 in it


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok, don't get me wrong ... I like Sony stuff ... I've bought lots of them and will continue using them.
$150 would be a good deal. I had the A57 for a long time and it did very well for me.

The 50mm macro is a good lens, its cheap, and it works well ... if you ever get into wildlife photography, you will start spending $$$$


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you know the make/model of the 70-300mm ?


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Do you know the make/model of the 70-300mm ?


No the only thing I can make out is
Sony 70 300 and near the front of the lens
It's says macro


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

If it is actually a Sony 70-300mm ... then grab it for the $200 whatever, it is worth much more than that.
Sony 70–300 mm F4.5–5.6 G SSM

If it is labeled "macro", then it is not a Sony.

... unless it is the Sony 75-300mm


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> If it is actually a Sony 70-300mm ... then grab it for the $200 whatever, it is worth much more than that.
> Sony 70–300 mm F4.5–5.6 G SSM
> 
> If it is labeled "macro", then it is not a Sony.
> ...


Yes it's the Sony 75-300 mm
Checked the pictures on eBay it matches up
Its a really cheap lens


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok, that makes more sense for the price asked ... though if it was the 70-300mm that would have been an awesome steal !!


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Ok, that makes more sense for the price asked ... though if it was the 70-300mm that would have been an awesome steal !!


Yeah i really got my hopes up when I seen the 1000 price. 
It may be a cheap lens but it looked like
It's got a 4.5 in the reviews


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

I had the Sony 75-300mm and it was pretty good for the price.
Sony stuff gets pretty expensive once you start creeping up to the good stuff.


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> I had the Sony 75-300mm and it was pretty good for the price.
> Sony stuff gets pretty expensive once you startcreeping up to the good stuff.


I've seen some of their prices.
It seems they think a lot about their products $$$


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

demonco said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > I had the Sony 75-300mm and it was pretty good for the price.
> ...


How well do the Minolta lenses compare
To the Sony's


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

There are many old Minolta lenses are are excellent ... and that Sony has not reproduced.

A-Mount and E-mount Lens Index - Dyxum - Page 1


----------



## demonco (Aug 22, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> There are many old Minolta lenses are are excellent ... and that Sony has not reproduced.
> 
> A-Mount and E-mount Lens Index - Dyxum - Page 1


Thanks a lot for the link i spent quite a bit of time looking for a list of compatible
Lenses


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2017)

demonco said:


> It seems they think a lot about their products $$$



The Sony G series lenses are very very high image quality.
With all brands, you pay a price for good glass ... even the old stuff.


----------



## Streets (Aug 14, 2018)

I loved my A57, and still have it as a back-up to my A65.  $200.00 is a very good price.  I have the Minolta f3.5 Macro and it is a gem.  It is only a 2:1 but that is really all you need unless you are contemplating work at the microscopic level.


----------



## RonAlv (Nov 30, 2018)

I started out with the A33, then A55, then A77mii, now A7ii. Wonder what the 70-300mm lens is? I don't think Sony made a 70-300mm in the A mount. If you can get it @ $150, i would pull the trigger.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2018)

Some good cheap minolta a mount af's... 100-300 APO,  135 2.8, 50 1.7, 70-210 f4 mini beer can, 35-70 f4.


----------

